# reaction to poison oak



## ggparker14 (Jun 25, 2011)

Coding reaction to poison oak as 692.6, but wanting to know if there is an appropriate E code or 99x.xx code that would be appropriate to use also.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## PURNIMA (Jun 27, 2011)

hi,

How about the E Code - E905.6 for poison oak along with 692.6?

Thanks,

Purnima S, CPC


rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Coding reaction to poison oak as 692.6, but wanting to know if there is an appropriate E code or 99x.xx code that would be appropriate to use also.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 27, 2011)

It would be E905.7 since poison ivy is not a marine plant. I have not found an appropriate 99x.x code and the index leads you to the 692.6 for the poisoning by plant.


----------

